# Crowdstrike.....



## nononono (Dec 26, 2019)

*Copy from a post :*

" Correct. The cornerstone of the entire "Russian interference" narrative is that Russian hackers
stole Hillary's emails from the DNC server and delivered them to WikiLeaks. Commonly reported
as fact by the media. And presented as factual in the Mueller report.
*( As reported by Consortium News on March 13th, forensics of the retrieved emails show they were 
actually downloaded to a thumb drive or other external memory device. )*
It was an inside job, no Russians required.
Forensic examination of the Wikileaks DNC files show a FAT (File Allocation Table) system property
used for storage. Had the DNC files been hacked, the last modified times on the files would be a
random mixture of odd-and even-ending numbers. When a file is stored under the FAT file system
the software rounds the time to the nearest even-numbered second.
Every single one of the time stamps in the five hundred (500) DNC files on WikiLeaks’ site ends
in an even number. A probabilistic impossibility if downloaded by hacking. Thus the DNC emails were
downloaded to a storage device like a thumb drive. In short, an inside job.
And then there is the matter of download speed. Forensic examination of the metadata showed
transfer rates as high as 49.1 megabytes per second, much greater than possible from remote
Internet connection speeds available in the US in May 2016. Forensic evidence for the Guccifer 2.0
data adds to other evidence that the DNC emails were not taken by an internet spear phishing attack.
The data breach was local. The emails were copied from the network."


www.crowdstrike.com

*Do the research.........

George Kurtz*

CrowdStrike
Company

Stock price: CRWD (NASDAQ) $49.60 +1.85 (+3.87%)
Dec 26, 12:02 PM EST - Disclaimer
Founded: 2011
Headquarters: Sunnyvale, CA
Number of employees: 1,683 (April 30, 2019)
Founders: Dmitri Alperovitch, George Kurtz, Gregg Marston
Subsidiaries: Payload Security UG, CrowdStrike, Inc.
Key people: George Kurtz, Dmitri Alperovitch




*CrowdStrike* was co-founded by George Kurtz (CEO),
*Dmitri Alperovitch* (CTO), and Gregg Marston (CFO, retired) in 2011.



			https://www.forbes.com/sites/angelauyeung/2019/09/25/what-we-know-about-crowdstrike-
		

the-cybersecurity-firm-mentioned-by-trump-in-his-call-with-ukraines-president-and-its-billionaire-ceo/#7bf332501c55


----------



## messy (Dec 26, 2019)

nononono said:


> *Copy from a post :*
> 
> " Correct. The cornerstone of the entire "Russian interference" narrative is that Russian hackers
> stole Hillary's emails from the DNC server and delivered them to WikiLeaks. Commonly reported
> ...


How does it feel to be an ignorant, lying POS? In public, no less.


----------



## nononono (Dec 27, 2019)

messy said:


> How does it feel to be an ignorant, lying POS? In public, no less.


*Well...Well....Well....*

*Care to " Try " and PROVE your false statement ! In Public, no less.





*


----------



## messy (Dec 28, 2019)

nononono said:


> *Well...Well....Well....*
> 
> *Care to " Try " and PROVE your false statement ! In Public, no less.
> 
> ...


You didn’t answer my question. How does it feel to be a lying POS in public? You don’t have to answer...there are lots of you.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Dec 28, 2019)

messy said:


> You didn’t answer my question. How does it feel to be a lying POS in public? You don’t have to answer...there are lots of you.


They believe because there are others like them that believe that their ignorance is legitimized.


----------



## nononono (Dec 29, 2019)

messy said:


> You didn’t answer my question. How does it feel to be a lying POS in public? You don’t have to answer...there are lots of you.


*Yes there are lots of " Humans " who desire the TRUTH.*
*
There are also ingrates such as yourself who see nothing 
positive, just always stirring the shit pot... that's why you smell
so much....you should remove your head from the Donkeys rear*
*and seek the TRUTH....*


----------

